# Ideas for reusing bandsaw blades?



## Sinister (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't ask me how, but I managed to put a kink in a relatively new bandsaw blade, rendering it useless. It's a ¾" 3 TPI timber wolf. It's still sharp and I'd hate to throw it out. Has anyone seen any useful tools or jigs that I could use it for?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I use old blades to make blades for hacksaws and others. Shear to length and punch holes where needed. I know that a 3 TPI hacksaw looks strange but its really handy. The 3 TPI in a bow saw is great for trimming trees. Tage Frig (sp) used pieces on them to clean out his dovetails by grinding off the teeth and sharpening then using a hammer to tap his blade knife into the wood. One of his videos shows this very well.


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

Might be able to use some of the blade for tearing off sheets of sandpaper. I have a palm sander that takes squares of sandpaper. I usually have 8.5×11 sheets of sandpaper that I fold and cut to size. It can be tedious and generally slows me down. Might be overkill for your blade. This idea might be better suited for an old hacksaw blade or something with a few more teeth. All that being said, this might stir up or trigger an idea for you. Tim


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I keep some pcs. of band saw blades (about 12" long and taped on both ends) by my buffing station to "fluff up" the buffing wheels prior to adding more buffing compound.
Bill


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

It could actually be cut and re-soldered at a saw shop. It probably wouldn't cost too much. You don't have to scrap it. They even make blade soldering kits so you could do it yourself.

This one is only $35 at WOODCRAFT:


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can make a bowsaw and use it for hand-ripping. 3 TPI
is pretty coarse for cutting joints though.

You can also make yourself a walking-beam saw. There
are directions on it in some old FWW issue.

Blades are hard steel so they work as scrapers. You might
cut it into 4" lengths and make a holder.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 24, 2008)

These are some good ideas. I hadn't considered trying to re-solder it. That kit would be a worthwhile investment if it worked.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I did the same thing. I should have thrown the blade out months ago, bu felt guilty for some reason (even though it was unusable). Now that I can do something with it, I'm glad I didn't . Thanks for the post and all the replies!


----------



## fred4999 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmmm, ideas abound here, thanks. I have a bunch of old Wood-Mizer sawmill band blades. You are all welcome to them if you come and get them and post a picture of what you make with them - I live in west central GA. Regards


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

This topic comes up from time to time on the sawmilling forums. I don't know how wide your blade is compared to the smallest 1-1/4" used on bandsaw mills. But steak knives are often mentioned as possible reuses . I've got a few broken ones hanging in a tree that I'd give away to a new home.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

you can use them to make knives for cutting bread as well


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Cut off all but one backward-facing tooth, put a handle on it, and you have:

1- grout/caulk remover
2- carpet/ linoleum cutter

I suppose you could also make some pretty good scrapers out of them.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

Cut it into multiple lengths, attach them to a handle, and you can create "distressed wood" like nobody's business!

Mount it teeth up to keep birds from perching somewhere.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bowsaw.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

they make great intarsian and marquetry cutting tools as well as doing wood carving (various self made knives for small detials and such)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Custom ground profile scrapers.


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

a 2ft scarp piece is handy when my buddys wood mizer gets jammed up ,we use it to free the sawdust out behind the blade so we can pull the blade back out.Like the scrapers idea!thanks


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

How about really manly bracelets?


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Modify this idea using bandsaw blades instead of hacksaw blades: http://www.primitiveways.com/two_bladed_pocket_knife.html


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

you could also make your own thin parting tools out of them.
sorta like the one in this video, but with a bansaw blade instead.






I have made one of these and i use it alot, they work well.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

They would work great for flossing your teeth


----------

